

Ask HN: Designers, and other non technical staff - pallinder

Hi HN, just wanted to check in with you guys on the best ways you've come up with in incorporating designers and other non technical staff in your work flow.<p>We use git and rails in our shop and while that works great for our technical staff it's trickier for the designers. 
Lets say a designer wants to implement some changes to the CSS, currently he has a static version of whatever we are currently working on on his local box, he does changes there and takes a look and then sends it off to a developer to have him/her implement into the staging version. This however presents a problem for the designers since they cant get a feel for how the changes will look on the live site by themselves.<p>To solve this we have been using a drop box solution on a staging server where the designers can easily change their CSS and then see the changes take effect, this, however doesnt seem to be an ideal solution. I've also been thinking about teaching them GIT but Im not sure it's a good match for designers.<p>Basically what Im asking is what is the process that you guys have in place in your workplace to solve this? All designers use GIT and have local rails instances running on their local boxes and then push and pull and commit as any other developer?<p>Cheers
======
zachinglis
I personally am a designer as well as a developer but you are assuming that a
designer couldn't learn git? It's a bit of a struggle but to simply clone,
branch and push said branch this is pretty easy. You could deal with the
merges if you wished.

I currently work in a designer studio and I'll be introducing everyone to Git
soon. But most designers I know have some programming knowledge (for
implementing) and would be able to use Git :)

------
poppysan
I would argue that designers are technical staff, just specialized in a
different area than Developers. Git or an svn shouldn't be difficult to learn
at all for general use.

------
dsawler
Having them learn something new is great, go with Git.

